# Mức giá thiết bị định vị xe máy trên thị trường hiện nay là bao nhiêu?



## dinhvichinhxac (17/7/19)

Có thể nói thiết bị định vị xe máy đang là thiết bị được rất nhiều khách hàng ưu tiên lựa chọn để bảo vệ chiếc xe máy cá nhân của mình. Và là người mua hàng thì ai cũng mong muốn mua được sản phẩm thiết bị định vị xe máy với mức giá tốt nhất. Nhưng để tạo ra một sản phẩm phải trải qua nhiều công đoạn sản xuất, phân phối…mới đến tay người tiêu dùng. Những chi phí đó quyết định rất nhiều tới giá thiết bị định vị xe máy có phải hay không?.

Các nhân tố quyết định tới giá thiết bị định vị xe máy hiện nay
Có rất nhiều yếu tố quyết định tới giá của bộ định vị xe máy. Bạn cần tìm hiểu chi tiết để khi mua hàng biết được mức giá đó của sản phẩm có phù hợp không, có nên mua ở mức đó. Tìm hiểu chi tiết sẽ không bao giờ là thừa vì sẽ giúp bạn mua hàng với mức giá tốt nhất tránh bị các doanh nghiệp, nhà phân phân “chặt chém” về giá thành sản phẩm.

Mức giá thiết bị định vị xe máy trên thị trường hiện nay là bao nhiêu?
Mức giá thiết bị định vị xe máy hiện nay ở mỗi đơn vị kinh doanh lại có mức giá khác nhau. Giá cả không đồng nhất vì thế cần có sự lựa chọn kỹ càng trước khi lắp thiết bị định xe máy nhỏ gọn giá rẻ. Giá của bộ thiết bị định vị xe máy được quyết định bởi nhiều yếu tố như chất liệu sản phẩm, kích thước, chức năng, bộ phần mềm kết nối với thiết bị…






Với thiết bị định vị xe máy thì kích thước càng nhỏ, càng tích hợp nhiều tính năng với khả năng xử lý, thu phát tín hiệu càng nhanh nhạy thì giá thành sản phẩm càng cao. Vì kích thước nhỏ kéo theo linh kiện nhỏ mà vẫn phải đảm bảo khả năng thu phát tín hiệu tốt nhất. Chi phí sản xuất ra bộ linh kiện này nhiều, điều này sẽ kéo theo giá thành sản phẩm tăng cao.

*CÔNG TY ĐỊNH VỊ MINI NAM HẢI*
Hotline: 0978994252 - 0942996855
Email: banhang@namhaigps.com
Website: dinhvixemaymini.com

*Tại Miền Bắc:*

➤ Hà Nội: 65B, Ngõ 86 Hào Nam, Đống Đa, HN

➤ Thái Bình: 89 Ngô Thì Nhậm, TP Thái Bình

➤ Nam Định: 162 Nguyễn Tuân, TP Nam Định

➤ Hưng Yên: 418 Nguyễn Văn Linh, TP Hưng Yên

➤ Hà Nam: 160 Trường Chinh, TP Phủ Lý, Hà Nam

➤ Ninh Bình: 161 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Ninh Bình

➤ Hải Dương: 293 Ngô Quyền, TP Hải Dương

➤ Hải Phòng: 765 Trường Chinh, TP Hải Phòng

*Tại Miền Nam*

➤ Tp Hồ Chí Minh: 256 Phan Huy Ích, Phường 12, Q.Gò Vấp

➤ Đồng Nai: 1186 QL 1K, Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai

➤ Bình Dương: Nguyễn Trãi, Dĩ An, Bình Dương

Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

➤ Các Tỉnh thành khác: Gửi hàng COD -> Chuyển hàng -> Nhận hàng – Thanh toán: Chỉ 1-2 ngày là nhận được hàng

*((TẤT CẢ)): ĐỀU LẮP ĐẶT TẬN NƠI - NHANH- GIẤU KÍN - BÍ MẬT*


----------

